
Piku: Git push deployments to your own servers - rcarmo
https://www.youtube.com/embed/ec-GoDukHWk
======
simplecto
The non-embedded version: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec-
GoDukHWk&feature=emb_titl...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec-
GoDukHWk&feature=emb_title)

And the github repo of piku:
[https://github.com/piku/piku](https://github.com/piku/piku)

